# Rom



## francisgranada

Buona sera a tutti,

Vorrei capire le differenze per quanto riguarda l'uso delle parole _gitano_, _zingaro _e _zigano _nella lingua italiana, e se ci sono altri termini (anche regionali) con il significato di Rom. 

(i dizionari bilingui che ho a disposizione, menzionano prevalentemente solo la parola _zingaro_)

Suggestioni:

 zingaro - di vita nomade
gitano - generalmente 
zigano - gitano "musicista" 


Grazie!


----------



## olaszinho

zingaro =  inteso in senso generale
gitano =zingaro di Spagna, dallo spagnolo "gitano". Dai dizionari Devoto Oli e Garzanti
zigano o tzigano = che è proprio degli tzigani: _musica tzigana. _Specialmente delle regioni danubiane.


----------



## francisgranada

olaszinho said:


> zingaro =  inteso in senso generale
> gitano =zingaro di Spagna, dallo spagnolo "gitano". Dai dizionari Devoto Oli e Garzanti
> zigano o tzigano = che è proprio degli tzigani: _musica tzigana. _Specialmente delle regioni danubiane.



Szia!  Avevo l'impressione (forse sbagliata), come se la parola _gitano _non avesse una sfumatura negativa, mentre _zingaro _sì. Cioè, ho sentito usare la parola _gitano _anche dagli italiani (a Bologna), mentre aspettavo _zingaro _(pensando che _gitano_ si usi solamente nello spagnolo).

(_zigano _in italiano sarà d'originie ungherese - la variante _tzigano _che hai menzionato riflette l'ortografia arcaica ungherese della parola)


----------



## ursu-lab

francisgranada said:


> Buona sera a tutti,
> 
> Vorrei capire le differenze per quanto riguarda l'uso delle parole _gitano_, _zingaro _e _zigano _nella lingua italiana, e se ci sono altri termini (anche regionali) con il significato di Rom.
> 
> (i dizionari bilingui che ho a disposizione, menzionano prevalentemente solo la parola _zingaro_)
> 
> Suggerimenti:
> 
> zingaro - di vita nomade e in generale si usa applicato a tutte le popolazioni nomadi che vengono dall'Est, anche se impropriamente. Rom si usa da, relativamente, pochi anni nel linguaggio comune.
> 
> gitano - generalmente (no, il gitano è solo quello spagnolo o del Sud della Francia: Camargue, ecc.). Non è una parola che si senta spesso, a meno che non la dica una persona che conosce la Spagna o il Sud della Francia.
> 
> zigano /tzigano - zingaro "musicista"
> 
> 
> Grazie!



In Italia, prima dell'apertura delle frontiere, erano più numerosi i sinti (che sono anche in Francia) e sono considerati, ad oggi, i "gitani" italiani: le più famose famiglie circensi italiane sono d'origine sinti, come la famiglia Orfei. Anche Pirlo, il giocatore del Milan, pare che sia d'origine sinti.


----------



## francisgranada

ursu-lab said:


> Rom si usa da, relativamente, pochi anni nel linguaggio comune.



Lo stesso da noi.

Penso che vi possa interessare: la parola _Rom/Roma_ significa "uomo" ma sempre quello di origine Rom (in  femminile _romgni)_.  Per gli altri, cioé i non Rom, si usa _gagio _(spesso nel senso dispreggiativo). Per dire "essere umano" esiste anche un altro termine (suppongo che abbia un senso  neutro): _manush_, di origine indoeuropea.



ursu-lab said:


> ... erano più numerosi i *sinti *(che sono anche in Francia) ...


Sarebbe interessante sapere, se anche loro stessi si chiamano così. Da noi un tale termine non esiste.

Grazie a Olaszinho ed a Ursu-Lab (anche per le correzioni). Vediamo se ci arriverà qualche oppinione in più ...


----------



## francisgranada

olaszinho said:


> zigano o tzigano = che è proprio degli tzigani: _musica tzigana. _Specialmente delle regioni danubiane.



Ancor un'osservazione (mi è venuto in mente addesso ...): poco tempo fa, ho conosciuto una persona (un ragazzo molto simpatico) proveniente dal Veneto. Lui usava la parola _zigano _nel senso generale, che mi ha sorpreso un po'. Può darsi che si tratti di un uso regionale nel Veneto?


----------



## catrafuse

francisgranada said:


> Lo stesso da noi.
> 
> Penso che vi possa interessare: la parola _Rom/Roma_ significa "uomo" ma sempre quello di origine Rom (in  femminile _romgni)_.  Per gli altri, cioé i non Rom, si usa _gagio _(spesso nel senso dispreggiativo). Per dire "essere umano" esiste anche un altro termine (suppongo che abbia un senso  neutro): _manush_, di origine indoeuropea.
> 
> Sarebbe interessante sapere, se anche loro stessi si chiamano così. Da noi un tale termine non esiste.
> 
> Grazie a Olaszinho ed a Ursu-Lab (anche per le correzioni). Vediamo se ci arriverà qualche oppinione in più ...




I sinti tra loro si chiamano  sinti. Il termine  potrebbe derivare  Sindh,  regione del Pakistan nord -orientale da cui proverrebbero.
La voce  _zigano/tzigano_  come  già detto,  deriva dall'ungherese _cigány _e come il termine _zingaro _dal punto di vista etimologico si può ricondurre alla voce greca _Athinganoi_ (intoccabili), termine che in origine  indicava gli appartenenti ad una setta religiosa che vivevano  isolati dal resto della società con cui  gli zingari vennero confusi.
_Gitani_ (ma anche gypsy) potrebbe provenire da _(Ae)gytanu(m)_ abitante dell'Egitto, paese  da cui, secondo l'immaginario popolare, sarebbero provenuti gli zingari. A rafforzare questa ipotesi  si potrebbero citare  i termini _fá__raók _(ungherese)_, faraoi_ (romeno) con cui in passsato si indicavano gli zingari, ossia  i _faraoni_. 
Ritornando alla questione iniziale, cioè se la parola  _ zingaro _abbia una connotazione negativa rispetto al sinonimo _rom, _mi sembra che su alcuni organi di stampa  si tenti di  avallare questa tesi. A mio avviso, _zingaro _rimane  invece una parola "neutra", del resto Bobby Solo cantava _prendi questa mano zingara, _mica _prendi questa mano rom  _


----------



## elitaliano

Secondo la mia personale sensibilità e secondo quello che mi è stato trasmesso sin dall'infanzia:

*zingaro*: l'ho sempre usato come termine assolutamente neutrale, e assolutamente non offensivo

*zigano*: termine che comprendevo ma non ho mai visto usare, nè ho mai impiegato, se non per menzionare la canzone _Violino zigano_ 

*rom*: lo uso da pochissimo tempo esclusivamente in funzione di termine politicamente corretto, cioè se debbo assolutamente essere certo che il mio interlocutore non mi consideri razzista o perlomeno prevenuto (in sostituizione di zingaro), nè l'avevo sentito nei decenni passati.


----------



## marco.cur

Rom non è un termine generico ma il nome di un'etnia.

In Italia si sente spesso rom perché i Rom sono i più numerosi, non perché sinonimo politicamente corretto di zingari. Si è diffuso a seguito di alcune campagne antirazziste che spiegavano che zingari era un termine generico spesso usato in senso dispregiativo, e per dare dignità alle popolazioni "zingare" bisognava chiamarle col loro nome, rom se sono di etnia rom e sinti se sono di etnia sinti.


----------



## ziufa

In piemontese in generale si usa la parola "singri" chiaramente equivalente al "zingaro" italiano.
Nel cuneese (non so nel resto del piemonte) si usa anche "sintu" ma è perlopiù riferito a coloro che sono ormai stanziali da qualche generazione (a magliano alpi vi è una comunità importante, ma ormai quasi totalmente integrata).
Ciò conferma quanto scritto sopra, cioè che i sinti sono presenti sul nostro territorio da più tempo.


----------



## Ruminante

Ho conosciuto personalmente delle famiglie di sinti che tuttora vivono dalle mie parti. Tradizionalmente, mi hanno detto, insomma in origine erano lavoratori di metalli. 
Una cosa mi è venuta in mente leggendo il nome che i Rom danno ai non-Rom: gaggio.
Beh, io l'ho sentito spesso dalle mie parti col significato di "ingenuo". Allora forse deriva dalla lingua dei rom!

Francis g., hai un italiano generoso... quante "doppie" di troppo! dispreggiativo si scrive con una sola g e oppinione con una sola p.


----------



## francisgranada

Ruminante said:


> Una cosa mi è venuta in mente leggendo il nome che i Rom danno ai non-Rom: gaggio.
> Beh, io l'ho sentito spesso dalle mie parti col significato di "ingenuo". Allora forse deriva dalla lingua dei rom!
> 
> Francis g., hai un italiano generoso... quante "doppie" di troppo!  dispreggiativo si scrive con una sola g e oppinione con una sola p.



Infatti, la parola_ gagio _(_gádžo)_ da noi è comunemente conosciuta, ed ultimamente l'ho sentita anche nella Rai nel senso di non-Rom. (La parola _gagio _la scrivo una _g_ perché così corrisponde meglio alla pronucia originale, e non per mancanza di generosità  ...). 

Ho guardato un po' qualche materiale (enciclopedia ungherese Pallasz, 1893; manuale ceco della lingua Rom, 1963):

*gádžo *_m. _[pronuncia _gagio_] -  che abita nel villaggio, contadino, non-Rom
_*gav* m._ - villaggio
La logica sarà questa: il _gagio _è quello, che vive nel villaggio a differenza dei propri Rom che una volta migravano da un posto ad atro. Il senso dispregiativo è dovuto al fatto che lo stile di vita "stabile" era considerato inferiore rispetto a quello dei nomadi.

*rom *_m._ - zingaro, uomo (solo Rom), marito
*romni *_f._[pronuncia _romgni_] - zingara, sposa
*románo *- aggettivo di Rom

Quindi un Rom che abita a Roma, è un _romano _per eccellenza .


----------



## Anaiss

francisgranada said:


> Ancor un'osservazione (mi è venuto in mente addesso ...): poco tempo fa, ho conosciuto una persona (un ragazzo molto simpatico) proveniente dal Veneto. Lui usava la parola _zigano _nel senso generale, che mi ha sorpreso un po'. Può darsi che si tratti di un uso regionale nel Veneto?



Personalmente non credo, probabilmente si tratta di un suo gusto personale.
I termini che si sentono di più sono: _zingari _(in dialetto, _sìngani_), _sinti_, _rom_.


----------



## alenaro

catrafuse said:


> del resto Bobby Solo cantava _prendi questa mano zingara, _mica _prendi questa mano rom  _



Cosa c'entra Bobby Solo, non ditemi che può diventare una fonte da prendere in considerazione.
Per quanto riguarda _manouche_, che qualcuno ha qui citato, sono un gruppo rom presente in particolare in Francia, e comunque questo è il nome usato per definirli.


----------



## elena73

Zingaro di per sé non ha connotazioni negative, dipende da come la parola viene usata. 

Se dico 'Ho visto uno zingaro', il tono è neutro (pura constatazione). 
Se dico 'Sei vestito come uno zingaro' la parola viene usata in modo dispregiativo. 

In Toscana si usa inoltre la parola 'zingaraio' (che non so se sia diffusa anche in altre parti d'Italia!?) per indicare, in modo totalmente dispregiativo, un luogo sporco/caotico/disordinato 
Esempio d'uso qui: 

http://www.limen.org/BBCC/tutela/Co...%E0/Toscana/Firenze/ArchivioFi/Firenzeark.htm


----------



## catrafuse

alenaro said:


> Cosa c'entra Bobby Solo, non ditemi che può diventare una fonte da prendere in considerazione.
> Per quanto riguarda _manouche_, che qualcuno ha qui citato, sono un gruppo rom presente in particolare in Francia, e comunque questo è il nome usato per definirli.



Se Bobby Solo ti turba posso citarti   la strofa finale di _Sensation _di Rimbaud nella  migliore edizione italiana ( _Opere - Mondadori - I Meridiani_, 1975): 

_Non dirò niente, non penserò niente: ma
L'amore infinito mi salirà nell'anima,
E  andrò lontano, più lontano, come uno zingaro,
Nella Natura, - felice come con una donna_


----------



## alenaro

catrafuse said:


> Se Bobby Solo ti turba posso citarti   la strofa finale di _Sensation _di Rimbaud nella  migliore edizione italiana ( _Opere - Mondadori - I Meridiani_, 1975):
> 
> _Non dirò niente, non penserò niente: ma
> L'amore infinito mi salirà nell'anima,
> E  andrò lontano, più lontano, come uno zingaro,
> Nella Natura, - felice come con una donna_



Ehi catrafuse, non volevo far polemica. è che mi era sembrato si cercasse di fare chiarezza riguardo un termine che da tempo suona piuttosto ambiguo nella sua accezione e ho pensato che prendere in considerazione bobby solo non fosse molto pertinente. a distanza di tempo penso che forse avevo torto, fa parte anchela sua canzone del nostro patrimonio culturale.
ciao


----------



## One1

francisgranada said:


> Infatti, la parola_ gagio _(_gádžo)_ da noi è comunemente conosciuta, ed ultimamente l'ho sentita anche nella Rai nel senso di non-Rom. (La parola _gagio _la scrivo una _g_ perché così corrisponde meglio alla pronucia originale, e non per mancanza di generosità  ...).


"gagio" non è una parola italiana.






> *rom *_m._ - zingaro, uomo (solo Rom), marito
> *romni *_f._[pronuncia _romgni_] - zingara, sposa
> *románo *- aggettivo di Rom
> 
> Quindi un Rom che abita a Roma, è un _romano _per eccellenza .



Non sono "romani", ma "romanì" con l'accento sulla i.


----------



## francisgranada

One1 said:


> "gagio" non è una parola italiana.



Per capirci: nessuno dice che si tratti d'una parola italiana. Invece, l'ho sentita questa parola _ormai anche_ sulla RAIUNO nel contesto concreto: si parlava sui Rom in Italia (provenienti dalla Romania o dall'Europa orientale in genere - non mi ricordo). 



One1 said:


> Non sono "romani", ma "romanì" con l'accento sulla i.



Nella_ propria lingua dei Rom_, nelle varianti d'Europa centrale, l'aggettivo dal sostantivo _Rom_, in genere maschile e numero singolare, è *románo*, con l'accento sulla penultima sillaba.

 (qui si usa l'accento acuto, che generalmente indica anche la lunghezza della pronuncia della *a*.)


----------



## One1

francisgranada said:


> Per capirci: nessuno dice che si tratti d'una parola italiana. Invece, l'ho sentita questa parola _ormai anche_ sulla RAIUNO nel contesto concreto: si parlava sui Rom in Italia (provenienti dalla Romania o dall'Europa orientale in genere - non mi ricordo).
> 
> 
> 
> Nella_ propria lingua dei Rom_, nelle varianti d'Europa centrale, l'aggettivo dal sostantivo _Rom_, in genere maschile e numero singolare, è *románo*, con l'accento sulla penultima sillaba.
> 
> (qui si usa l'accento acuto, che generalmente indica anche la lunghezza della pronuncia della *a*.)



In italiano si dice romanì, nella loro lingua si chiameranno in un altro modo, ma sicuramente "romano" non significa "di roma", in quanto essi sono originari dell'India e parlano una lingua derivata dal sanscrito. Comunque ho capito il tuo gioco di parole 

ps: RaiUno non è il riferimento per la lingua italiana come la BBC potrebbe esserlo per la lingua inglese. Il TG1, poi, non è un TG neutrale come potrebbe esserlo un TG della BBC, ma è il TeleGiornale filo-governativo, poichè ha un direttore che è di diretta emanazione del Governo. 
L'unico riferimento per la lingua italiana puoi trovarlo sui grandi dizionari o nell'accademia della Crusca. Un italiano che voglia parlare un "perfetto italiano" deve andare ad impararlo ad un "corso di dizione", ovvero deve imparare l'italiano da capo, così da eliminare ogni influenza derivata dalla propria "lingua madre" (napoletano, lombardo, ligure, etc).


----------



## francisgranada

One1 said:


> ...sicuramente "romano" non significa "di roma", in quanto essi sono originari dell'India ... Comunque ho capito il tuo gioco di parole



Bravo!


----------

